# Thought I might show some recent pics of my kitties, (probably pic overload)



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Milly Snoozing









Milly and Oslo 









Oslo has an obsession with the bath.









Tilly not happy Henry is in her pog









Oslo cuddling up with the dog


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

and there's more .....................

Henry thinks Oslo needs a clean









Milly cleaning Henry









That's it for now, I hope you enjoy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Enjoyed very much :001_wub: Great photos :thumbsup:


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Fantastic pics, always gratefully received...more pls


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

What lovely pictures  I also enjoy watching our three cats groom each other... They look so content.

Leena


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What a happy little feline family. Lovely


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Such beautiful babies!! So much fluff!! :001_tt1:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Such beautiful babies!! So much fluff!! :001_tt1:


Yes, don't I know about the fluff, my carpets can look like they haven't been hoovered for a week after half a day, so needless to say my hoover is well used Fluff I'm sure causes Oko to track more

But I wouldn't be with out them for the world


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and Beautiful cats.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

ahh lovely cats. 
I especially like the grey one. Is he/she a norwegian? 
Like maine coons too.

i'd love a raggy, or a siamese, think they are lovely. Just standard moggies for me unless i win the lotto though lol.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> ahh lovely cats.
> I especially like the grey one. Is he/she a norwegian?
> Like maine coons too.
> 
> i'd love a raggy, or a siamese, think they are lovely. Just standard moggies for me unless i win the lotto though lol.


Yes the blue and white one is a norwegian, he's only 10 months old so a bit of growing to do yet The most mischevous of the lot

I'm lucky to have 2 raggies, a maine coon and a wegie.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol you like your cats big then! 
I love the seal point raggies and siamese, so beautiful, would love to own one.

Your norwegian is gorgeous!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Please sir, can we have some more


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute! Love the bath pic! Our cat used to love sitting in the sink!


----------



## Em8607 (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww so cute  Love the bath photo, my cat sleeps in the bath!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great set of pics. I too have a cat that loves being in the bath....she sits looking down the plughole for ages....i pity what ever lives down there as she sure as hell is gonna get it:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i love looking at pictures of your cats they are all so beautiful. your very lucky._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love your tortie raggie jo she is an unsual marking, usually they can look a bit salt and pepper, but she is lovely.
how is the naughty norwegian doing?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> love your tortie raggie jo she is an unsual marking, usually they can look a bit salt and pepper, but she is lovely.
> how is the naughty norwegian doing?


Still as naughty as has learnt to pull the kitchen door open, when I'm cooking so I have to get the children to prop a chair against the door while I'm doing dinner:001_rolleyes:

I'm hoping he'll grow out of it, as he's still a baby, but I think I might be dreaming alittle lol.

His cheekiness seems that have made him my MIL favourite


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i love looking at pictures of your cats they are all so beautiful. your very lucky._


Cough cough Mrs, who is the one who has got a stunning trio of BSH varients and 3 stunning MC's including a white which I am very envious of.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Scrumptialiscious!! x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Still as naughty as has learnt to pull the kitchen door open, when I'm cooking so I have to get the children to prop a chair against the door while I'm doing dinner:001_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm hoping he'll grow out of it, as he's still a baby, but I think I might be dreaming alittle lol.
> 
> His cheekiness seems that have made him my MIL favourite


jj my black wegie can virtually undo a lock and chain, never underestimate
a wegie, they are very intelligent


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lovely photos  especially like the coonie & wegie 

Kalle, Kgosi and Keshet Norwegians here adore sitting in the bath. Many is the time I have to evict one so I can have a shower! 

I think Kassiopeia coonie will too when she discovers how to get in the bath  She is definately besotted with water.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

What lovely cats..


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Only just seen your pics, your babies are so very very gorgeous :001_wub:
Jt loves to wash Archie, i love to watch them too.


----------

